

Is Computer Science Too Big For One Degree  - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/04/09/is-computer-science-too-big-for-one-degree.aspx

======
julius_geezer
As opposed to such paltry fields as literature, mathematics, physics, history,
etc.?

As the (16th C?) Scottish poet Dunbar wrote, The life so short, the craft so
long to learn.

------
goodmitton
Sounds like a great idea. Maybe this will wake employers or even non technical
people up that graduating with a computer science degree doesn't always (and
usually they shouldn't have to) know everything from computer graphics,
database management, system administration, application programming, and
fixing your broken computer.

